# Problem beim starten von Suse10



## deste (18. Mai 2007)

Guten Tag zusammen,


ich hab mir eben mal wieder Linux installiert.
Nun tritt folgendes Problem auf.
Beim starten ( nach der Installation ) flimmert nur noch mein Bildschirm. Es sieht so aus als würd er mit einer zu hohen Frequenz laufen.
Leider kann ich dann in der Konsolo unter Yast die Einstellung nicht ändern, da sobald ich Grafik anklicke mein Bildschirm wieder anfängt zu flimmer.
Ich habe dann nochmal formatiert, und nochmal Suse installiert mit einer anderen Auflösung, und habe gehofft das diese dann auch die Frequenz verstellt, was leider nicht passiert ist.

Nun meine Frage, wie kann ich die Einstullung der Frequenz machen?

Früher lief bei mir Linux ohne Probleme. Nun hab ich mir eine neue HDD gekauft, und nun geht das mit der Grafik nicht mehr.

Kann mir da jemand von euch helfen ?


Gruß


----------



## Sigbuzz (18. Mai 2007)

Hast du schon versucht ohne kde zu starten und sax2 auf der shell auszuführen?


----------



## deste (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab auch schon versucht in der Konsole Linux zu starten, und dann sax2 auszuführend. Leider wie auch beim "normalen" Start ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Sigbuzz (18. Mai 2007)

Vieleicht liegt es am Monitor... Hast du ein Windoof paralel installiert? Wenn ja, flimmert er da auch?

Oder die  Config manuell editieren. Eventuell den Grakatreiber neu installieren.


----------



## deste (18. Mai 2007)

Jep Windoof läuft nebenher, und dort flimmert nichts.
Und früher lief ja Linux auch auf dem Monitor einwandfrei.
Wie kann ich den meinen "Monitor" unter Linux ändern, ohne das er ein Grafikmodul startet?


Gruß


----------



## Sigbuzz (18. Mai 2007)

Wenn dein Bootloader (ich nehme an du hast grub) startet kannst du unten in die eingabezeile "Init=3" eingeben. Dann startet das grafiksystem nicht mit. Die datei die du bearbeiten musst ist die "xorg.conf". Die findest du im Verzeichniss "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Mit gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (gedit sollte standarmäsig installiert sein) kannst du sie editieren.

Siehe aus dieser quelle: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/viewtopic.php?p=741112#741112


----------



## RedWing (18. Mai 2007)

Sigbuzz hat gesagt.:


> Wenn dein Bootloader (ich nehme an du hast grub) startet kannst du unten in die eingabezeile "Init=3" eingeben. Dann startet das grafiksystem nicht mit. Die datei die du bearbeiten musst ist die "xorg.conf". Die findest du im Verzeichniss "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
> 
> Mit gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (gedit sollte standarmäsig installiert sein) kannst du sie editieren.



//offtopic
Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber gedit ohne grafische Oberfläche zu verwenden, wird ein bisschen schwierig


----------



## deste (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo,


ja gut ich kann ja " vi " nutzen, aber was soll ich da eintragen?
Was wäre den der Standartbildschrim?
Weiß das jemand ?


Gruß


----------



## Sigbuzz (18. Mai 2007)

Unter dem Link den ich angegeben habe ist glaube ich die Strandardeinstellung angegeben.
Wenn ich mein Linux neu mache ist ich immer einen "VESA" Monitor als Standard eingestellt mit einer Auflösung von 1024x768 , 24Bit Farbtiefe 60Hz Bildwiederholrate.( Davon kriege ich immer Kopfschmerzen.:-(  )

Ich hatte vi nich vorgeschlagen weil gedit in dem Link angegeben war.


----------



## deste (18. Mai 2007)

Supi okay danke 

Dann werd ich mich mal ranmachen.
Ja 60 Hz ist schon hart, kanns ja ändern wenns erstmal läuft.

Den Link hab ich vorhin überlesen. Werd mirs nun mal reinziehen.

Gruß


----------



## Sigbuzz (18. Mai 2007)

Dieser Link scheint mir auch noch interessant: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=201325
Der Rest des Forums ist auch ganz gut


----------



## Darkhell (31. Mai 2007)

@Sigbuzz: Haste gedacht: "Google ist dein Freund!"?


Jo der link ist nicht schlecht, solltest du dir mal anguggen. Ich habe meinen monitor übrigens mit 75 Hz laufen.


----------

